# verschiedene HDDs an RAID-Controller



## MCIglo (15. November 2004)

Ja, ich weiß, das Topic is etwas irreführend, mir fiel aber kein besseres ein.

Zu meinem Problem:
Vor einiger Zeit bekam ich mitten in der Nacht, als der PC nahezu im Idle war, nen BlueScreen mit Kernel-Stack-Error. Als ich dann am nächsten Morgen probiert habe, zu rebooten war das so langsam, da hätte ich von Hand schneller rechnen können. Dabei fiel mir dann sofort auf, dass nur noch die IBM HDD angezeigt wird, auf der auch Win liegt. Die WD, auf der eignetlich die Auslagerungsdatei liegen sollte war nicht mehr vorhanden. Nach fast ner Stunde war Win dann endlich fertig und ich konnte 'arbeiten'. Also erstmal Auslagerungsdatei auf die IBM gelegt und wieder runtergefahren. Dann hab ich nach einiger Zeit einfach das IDE-Kabel anders angeschlossen. Statt dem mittleren Stecker habe ich nun den oberen an der HDD. Jetzt wird sie auch wieder im BIOS erkannt und Win kann auhc zugreifen. Allerdings nur noch im PIO-Modus, obwohl DMA aktiviert ist. Dabei wird der PC aber so extrem lahm, dass ich nichtmal gleichzeitig hier schreiben und MP3s hören kann!
Hab nun auch versucht dieses Problem noch in den Griff zu bekommen, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Habe dabei auch festgestellt, dass die HDD als Slave betrieben wird, obwohl es das einzige Gerät auf Primary ist. Hab ich also auch mal das geändert. Nun wurde die HDD unter Win wieder garnicht erkannt. Es wurden zwar Audio- und GraKa-Treiber und Symbole für Verknüpfungen von dort geladen, aber Autostart einträge wurden nciht ausgeführt und auch übern Arbeitsplatz war kein Zugriff möglich. Die Computerverwaltung in der Systemsteuerung hatte auch keinerlei Zugriff auf HDD.
Jetzt läuft sie wieder als Slave.

Ich bezweifle zwar, dass noch irgendwer einen Tipp für mich hat, außer neues MB kaufen, aber vlt geschiet ja doch noch ein kleines Wunder...

Nun aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Mein MB hat 2 ATA- und 2 RAID-Anschlüsse auf dem Board. Ist es vielleicht möglich, das einfach alles am RAID-Controller anzuschließen, aber nicht als RAID zu betreiben?


Relevante Angaben zu meinem System:
OS: W2k SP3 (sonst neuste Updates)
MB: Asus A7v266-E
BIOS: neustes
HDD1: WD800BB (prim slave - enthält Bootinfo - c: d: e: )
HDD2: IBM-DTTA-351010 (sec slave - wird gebootet - g: )
CDR: RICOH MP7320A (sec master - f: )

So, ich glaub, das enthät nun alles wichtige. Wenn nicht einfach nomma fragen


----------



## Ranbert (15. November 2004)

Prinzipiell sollte es über das BIOS möglich sein, den RAID-Controller zum einen zu aktivieren bzw deaktivieren und meistens gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit zwischen RAID- und normalem ATA-Betrieb umzuschalten! Einfach mal ins BIOS schauen, ob die Einstellungen vorhanden sind und dann die Festplatten (und nur die) an den Controller anschliessen - denn soweit ich weiss, sind die RAID-Controller nicht in der Lage mit optischen Laufwerken um zu gehen! 
Sollte die Option bei deinem Rechner bestehen, dann einfach noch die Bootreihenfolge ändern und hoffen, dass deine Probleme damit gegessen sind...


----------

